
You're so vain, you think in-office work is about you - wrburgess
https://www.ctothink.com/episodes/2018-03-20-14.html
======
wrburgess
In this week's episode, Don and I discuss our history with in-office and
remote work, why junior devs might reconsider working outside the office, and
how requiring folks to work in your proximity is a trait of managerial vanity.

